
What do you think of our new online magazine for Millennials? - ygenmag
http://www.ygenmag.com
======
ygenmag
The idea is to create a simpler, more curated version of Thrillist for
Millennials living in major cities. This is our MVP - eventually we'll build a
crowdsourced content platform to try to innovate on how lifestyle content is
created, discovered, and marketed.

Open to any feedback, willingness to get involved, or thoughts on the site so
far. Thanks!

